# 2011 Left heart cath by cutdown



## tcarroll (Jan 3, 2011)

My doctor and I are looking for the code for left heart cath by cutdown (old code 93511). Does anyone know the new 2011 code for this?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 3, 2011)

tcarroll said:


> My doctor and I are looking for the code for left heart cath by cutdown (old code 93511). Does anyone know the new 2011 code for this?



93458, it does not matter how you access the artery.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## medicode3 (Jan 7, 2011)

*LHC 2011 coding-help *

Hello, I am new into cardiology billing.  What would be the codes to bill for a LHC?  I know they have all changed this year from looking at the CPT updates.  Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 7, 2011)

A left heart cath with coronaries is 93458 regardless of whether left ventriculography was done or not. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

